# I need a Battery?



## Ron42261 (May 13, 2008)

I need a trolling motor battery. The trolling motor is a Min Kota 55 lb. thrust
Ive heard that the high priced batterys like Cabelas and Bass Pro sells arent any better than the ones you can buy at Wal Mart.

I dont know anything about batterys 
Need some advise
Thanks
Ron


----------



## Defiant (May 13, 2008)

There is only about 3 or 4 maker's od battery's out there anyway they just relabel them for each buyer. People seem to have good luck with the Walmart Battery's and they seem to have a great warrenty and can be replaced at any walmart .I use Interstate Batterie's and never had a problem with them either just pick a battery and size and have fun most all the battery's are good just dont get any off the wall brand's .

Here is a link to help you learn about batterie's 

https://www.windsun.com/Batteries/Battery_FAQ.htm#Cycles%20vs%20Life


----------



## Waterwings (May 13, 2008)

The Tracker I used to have came with Interstates and I never had a problem with them. My current boat came with Deka deep cycle Marine batts and they've done well also.


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2008)

I use the Interstate also with no problem, but I would try the walmart ones, because I also hear nothing but good things about them, they have a great warranty...and there is a Walmart pretty much everywhere for a quick swap.


----------



## redbug (May 14, 2008)

I had a set of 4 interstate batteries 2 of them lasted 2 seasons and shorted out the 3rd went after 3 seasons. I replaced the first 1 with a walmart (emergency boat was already in the water heading out for a tournament boat started and ran fine the day before) the second i used the warranty that cover about 40%of the cost the. I replaced the last 2 this spring with Deka batteries.
If I had the money I would go with the AGM batteries.

Wayne


----------



## bhorlings (May 14, 2008)

Are we talking about the Maxx batteries from Walmart? 

How does the cranking amps and amp hours effect the battery? Sorry for the twenty questions. I am a total newbie. Sorry if I jumped the post.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 14, 2008)

I get interstates for a discount, due to my dad being the manager of a car repair shop, that buys exclusively interstate batteries. Plus, they get delivered to his work, and if warranty is needed, they will swap at his work. So, the convenience factor is more than enough for me, but even if it wasn't, I probably still would use them. They have always been great batteries in our trucks, often lasting 8 years or more, and seem to be great deep cycles too.


----------



## Waco (May 14, 2008)

Go buy you a regular marine deep cycle everstart battery from wal-mart. Most batteries are just labeled with different stickers from the same manufacturers. The battery companies usually compete over warranties. But, if you feel like spending the big bucks the blue top optima batteries are the best you can buy for around $160.00 a pop. Oh by the way, Interstate is the manufacturer for Optima batteries...


----------



## shamoo (May 16, 2008)

I have two interstate batteries and havent had any problems, however I had one that was maintenance free and just loved it, no checking the acid levels, I had a tracker batum 3X(1990) that I used it on and its still going strong.


----------



## Ron42261 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Guys
Ron


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 16, 2008)

Just because they come from the same factory doesn't necessarily mean they are the same battery.


----------

